
Ask HN: What decides how to open links in Linux desktops? - brightball
The recent trend of Google creating tools like Meet that only work in Chrome has made me wonder how hard it would be to get my system to open links for certain domains in a specific browser but leave everything else to the default Firefox. Is that possible on Linux? Is there a specific program that could be tweaked to have a domain override list?
======
dotti
/usr/bin/xdg-open

